# Little Missouri Grass Land



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone hunt here if so is it any good? Anyone not hunt here but know about its bird population?


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

I hunted the smaller sections of the grasslands in the SE section of the state last year.
Chased some huns and sharpies, but didnt put up many pheasants..
Cattle were pretty abundant and fence lines too.. Didnt know that cows were allowed on these lands, but apparently they are.
Lots of sightseers driving thru, but was able to get away and hike a bit..
Overall, your better off on the PLOTS in my opinion, if you can get to them early on in the season..
After the guns start goin off, it seemed like the PLOTS were devoid of anything other than chickadees and gophers.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

jurso said:


> I hunted the smaller sections of the grasslands in the SE section of the state last year.
> Chased some huns and sharpies


The Sheyenne Nat'l grasslands is closed to the hunting of Sharptailed grouse unless you're a resident hunter who's drawn a prairie chicken liscence.


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the reply guys. Sounds like plots are better way to go. You think late season pheasant hunting would be somewhat productive because that is when I would go.

Thanks again


----------

